# Post a picture of who your dog is



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks. Quietly watching and waiting.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

This is my Enzo. He's a very curious guy who is almost always focused on his momma.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey Jax! Momma's boy, lets me do whatever i want to him. He loves to pose! <3


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

This is my Beloved Frazier whom I lost just 3 days ago...  This is the picture that is to be his memorial. However, it's a GREAT photo of a dog that was so happy to " be". This was taken some 6 years ago, while he was hangin' out on our front porch, just seeing the world through his wise Golden eyes. Frazier was forever the wise one.... all that I sought was found in his very expressive eyes and "looks"


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I started this without having a pic in mind. It's harder than what I thought. 

This is Abbie-Gail Paige Palmer. 2.5 yrs old. When I think of her is see the happiness and her smile.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

it was hard to pick just one.. lol








I guess this will do! Teddy was a goofball (hence the belly up) and he just wanted to be with us always! He loved my dad. 
I was also debating with the picture in my siggy of him belly up =)

Miss you Teddy


----------



## County JR (Sep 26, 2010)

My pup Brisco @ 6 months, is like this:










He think he owns the world and everything in it, always ready to run you over and show you how his teeth feels.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A sweet dog who really knows how to work it and keep me wrapped around his little paw.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I get bonus points for posting an uncomplimentary picture of my baby. He is NOT pooping. I caught him mid zoomie-swirly while the collie multitasked (he posed for the camera and scolded the silly golden). This is them. One's goofy, sensitive and doesn't take himself too seriously and the other is sensitive, bossy, and thinks he is "the stuff". 

:

And I'm going to be a brat and throw a pic of my cat here too - since he runs with the dogs and believes he's a dog too. This is little Lulu. He's submissive, so he's always flopping down on his back to show you the stripe down his belly. And he trusts us and the dogs so much. This is him, trusting and sweet. You'd never know that he'd been a throwaway kitten.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley








Einstein


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

This is Maggie...forever the clown.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno....my wise, loyal boy who watches over us and his brothers.










Austin.......my thinker. Always focuses on what you're saying to him. Momma's boy!!










Lincoln.....my happy-go-lucky; energetic; always on the go boy!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeesh this was hard. Probably because I've seen such a change in Ranger in the (almost) two years I've had him. He went from haunted and nervous to quietly interested in everything that happens around him, even "common place" activities like wrapping presents at Christmas, making supper, etc were all such new experiences to him.

This picture was taken on our first hike together and I think it shows how Ranger goes through his life; focused, paying attention to his surroundings (nothing escapes his notice) and patiently waiting for his next adventure - whatever that might be.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

This is Willow who believes that clean is bad and running, jumping and rolling is the best way to get around. Mud = happy for Will.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I know no comments were allowed in this thread, but all I can say is OMG


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

My Midas. Sweet and loving to the core, turned my soul to gold with just one touch.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's Jasper. He comes across as such a quiet, somber soul. But he has a little mischievous side that he shows sometimes. It always makes me laugh because it's so unexpected:









This is Danny. Danny embraces life. I have never seen a dog who could literally absorb every bit of life with total and complete glee!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I know I use this photo a lot, but it does capture his personality perfectly. Big, goofy, happy and playful!!!!


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Just as free and happy as she can be!!


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovable Miss Molly...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Towhee - what can I say? Towhee is so in the moment and sparkly
















My Faelan - majestic and always looking out for me

















My Casey - he takes time to enjoy the little things each and every day
















My Rowdy - happy, exuberant and living each moment to the fullest
















My King - gorgeous, patient and an athlete as well. This was the dog that was used to tone down a room of rowdy dogs with his presence alone; never a snarl or bite


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww, Sharon, your photo links all look broken to me. I'd love to see the pictures if you can fix them or repost.


Here are my guys. Jax is intense, driven, stoic, goofy, funloving, and mildly insane. He's also fiercely loyal and a much better listener than you'd guess for such a driven dog:











This one is also of Jax. You get a better sense of his focus in this one, because that's a huge part of his personality:












Comet is pretty intense, but he's also more pensive, and he's got the supermodel good looks. This one sums him up because his face is full of his intense desire to work with people:











I like this one because you can see his good looks and his classic Golden athleticism and love of the water:


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Mister was a calm, loving, gentle boy and he had a very noble look about him. The first picture captures his sweet nature. The second shows his beautiful face and captures how when he looked at you, it seemed as though he could see inside you. 

Run free at the Bridge sweet boy!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

*My Stormy!*

This is Storm or Stormy as my kids call him. He's patient, loving and oh so goofy.








My happy boy in the morning, waiting patiently for his breakfast...he's always a hungry boy! Always thinks with his stomach.








He always has the best sleeping positions and expressions. I wish I knew what he dreams about!


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

lily, she loves to be in the center of attention....but is the best pup i could ask for!  i chose this pic bc it shows the loving and happy side of her! not that she has a sad side or anything.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Zoe has always been a little crazy.  She's finally mellowed out some with age, but she's still a pretty spunky girl. First pic shows her pretty happy face, the second one is her running crazily in the snow with my son.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This is one of Gunner's latest pics. He loves the snow and running up on snow piles in the backyard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Oh my gosh. It looks like she is leaping for joy! Adorable!


----------



## goldenmommie (Jan 12, 2011)

This is my Chloe. She is 7 months old. This picture really sums up who she is. She is 100mph all the time! She is most happy when she is most dirty. I think "YEEEE HAAAAW!!!" really sums it up


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the 3rd time the photos have disappeared - very weird. I guess I'll just enjoy everyone else's pictures since disappearing pictures just don't make sense  




tippykayak said:


> Awww, Sharon, your photo links all look broken to me. I'd love to see the pictures if you can fix them or repost.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Tyson totally loves the snow, every walk, every trip to the park, every time hes let outside he spends most of it rolling in and up against snow...generally on his back sliding down snow banks lol


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Usually my siggie pics pretty much capture Max's spirit and attitude. I'll just let my siggie do the talking. He is always present and gives us whatever we need at the time whether it be a laugh, a shoulder to cry on, a buddy to pal around with, or a back to sleep on!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

This isn't the BEST picture of Rookie, but it definitely shows his personality. He's definitely a "Come on Mom, let's GO!!!" kind of dog.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

This is Banker. At 4 1/2 months, the world is his oyster. Everything must be explored - from the dry snow that flew up as he batted at it to the TP rolled that made a great play toy today. My husband admitted it's hard to stay mad at anyone so cute.
Like every Golden, he is incapable of taking a bad picture.
The wind was blowing in the second picture - he is not fat!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I will always think of Daisy just this way. This is her Zen. Focused, confident and determined.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Roxy B. Golden
Happy fun and full of life, wanting nothing more than to please her people.​


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry . . . can't get the pictures uploaded.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This is Sammy, major goofball, major poser, knows he's cute!











This is Dillon, looking up in admiration at his daddy, nothing but love and sweetness in his face.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love this thread.

And I'm breaking the rules. Because there are two Tesias. 

The total fun-loving, loves the world and everything in it, especially if it bounces Tesia... and the very dear, sweet, gentle soul Tesia.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> This is the 3rd time the photos have disappeared - very weird. I guess I'll just enjoy everyone else's pictures since disappearing pictures just don't make sense


I think you get limited uploading space


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Bailey, 8 months, she is serious, playful and loves to be petted and cuddled. She still lays like a frog. She also has a great smile.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I start with Jack, fun, loving, loyal, very obedient, loves his mommy

Chloe, goofball, funny, not minding girl, loves her daddy

two more to follow :doh:


----------



## stuck (Jan 21, 2010)

Amber, when she was 11mths old. Always so playful & up for a game. Here she's having a whale of a time licking the poor plush ram to death!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

This is my guy Jackson. Ball in mouth - head tilted - with _that_ look


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Here are my boys:

(pic1)Tanner (10.5yrs - always happy and gentle and loves nothing more than to roll in anything - that's the first thing he does even before he does his business.




(pic2) Cooper - this is the look i get all the time from him - he's a momma's boy and his favorite spot is sitting between my legs looking up at me - he is actually a little OCD about it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

These are the routine looks of our back yard time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

And inside, chillin'


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't just post one, because there are so many facets to my girls.

This picture shows Dory loving life to the fullest, and that always brings so much joy to me. It also shows Lucy's drive when playing.










This picture displays her sweetness, I think.










And this one shows her seriousness.










For Lucy:

Here's her prissy queenliness.









Here she is in her goofiness









And here she is at her poutiest.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

This pic of Nash is self explanatory.....blankie says it all:::


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Some pics of Nitro and who he is, a little more reserved than Nash...Nitey does love his food!!!!!!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

This is my Java that went to the Bridge in November. She was a sweet, crazy girl who squeaked when she was excited. These are some of my favorite pictures of her doing her favorite things: boating and swimming!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

_"Hi I'm Griff! Would you play with me? Can I chase you? It would be loads of fun!"_


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Tessa: content - the only thing that would make her happier would be if one of her humans was laying in the water next to her. She can be crazy, zoomie at times but for the most part she is a very contented dog ( third home - she has things in perspective maybe) 

Ben - noble Labrador-mischief. He is an adolescent now, but this one sums him up pretty well


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

Louie. No words necessary.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ain't nothin' gonna slow her down!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is my goldens,KOOPER IS FIRST, SPIRIT SECOND.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Our* Tucker* is a true couch potato!!

Our *Tonka *is an affectionate, sweetie!

Our *Smooch *was the ultimate sun bather!!

Our *Snobear *was affectionate and looked like a big Polar Bear!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We had Penny only 1 day when we discovered her love of biting feet. Nine years later it's still all about 'catching' the feet. She's all game!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Karen519 - I really love the picture of Tonka cuddling on the chair! What a sweetie!!!


----------



## Shadow&Maxx (Feb 24, 2011)

Griffyn'sMom I love the picture with the window.. That is amazing. 










Shadow doing what he does best..










Maxx My Golden Border Collie mix posing for the camera


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

JavagirlWisc said:


> sorry . . . can't get the pictures uploaded.


 try to resize them first.They might be too big.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

My girl Josie, along for the ride no matter where we are headed.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

My girl in all of her silliness! Going full tilt towards mom!


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

so sorry to be "that" parent but I need to post 3 of Bear and then I will do Teddy separately.

Ever since Bear was a baby, he always gave us the sweetest expression. He's not really sad, he's just very gentle and mellow.










at the vet for his checkup










and even in the cone, he is determined to play with his favorite stuffed animal


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

his little brother on the other hand is a little adventurous dare devil. He has learned some excellent habits from Bear - he follows him everywhere.

Here's an example:










and Teddy always sleeps with one eye open - figuratively speaking, but this time I caught him in the act


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

This one is very good of Lance.
He sometimes seems miles away.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

and one of my favorites, for laughs


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures!  They're all lovely!

Here's the pictures that best describes Molly's personality. Sorry I couldn't pick just one! 

She's...

Goofy









Full of energy!









Sweet! 









And reaaally playful!


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

This is Lily, my "silly goose."









This is Lily, 1 day after her spay. Her fav. game is trying to steal our socks.










She is also totally lazy, as seen in the pic above.










This pic shows how happy Lily is 

Sorry, I could not pick just one photo


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

EvilNessCroft said:


> I enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures!  They're all lovely!
> 
> Here's the pictures that best describes Molly's personality. Sorry I couldn't pick just one!
> 
> ...


This is awesome. I am in love your dog.


----------

